# 1980 200sx seats & lamp sensor question



## nazfrank (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a 1980 200sx with 61,000 original miles. The car runs like new and I'm planning a cross country drive in it. Two things that irk me though. The seat is uncomfortable after a long drive and I want to replace it with a more modern assembly from any vehicle. Has anyone swapped seats from another car without too much fabrication? And the second minor issue that I have is that the lamp warning lights that tell me a bulb is out in back comes on but I don't have any bulbs out. I have checked everything right down to the ohm reading on the bulbs, ground integrity, etc. Should I just replace the sensor box?


----------

